
Show HN: Battle stations! A service status page based on the GitHub Issues API - ThePhysicist
http://adewes.github.io/battle-stations/
======
ThePhysicist
Author here:

You can create your own status page by forking the Github project and
following the instructions in the README:

[https://github.com/adewes/battle-stations](https://github.com/adewes/battle-
stations)

Feedback is highly welcome!

